# Stories about my rats... :)



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Stories of my rats... *

Hello everyone!

I'm new here, but I'm owner of rats for 3 years already. I have 9 rats now! All of they are males. Now I want to tell you about them and show their pictures.

This is Schneider. He's my oldest rat. He's 3 years 8 month. Now he is very weak. His hind legs nearly doesn't work already. But he feels good. And he likes to eat very much. 





















Do you see these pictures?

P.S. My messages can contain some mistakes, sorry for that. I'm from Belarus and my english is not so good. But I do my best.


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

This is Marzipan. He is 2 years old.


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

They are both really cute! And you can only improve your English with practice (which is already good)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Nathan4d*, thanks!  

This is one of my cages, Ferplast Cage Casita 100. Also I have Furet Plus Cage and one big homemade cage. But Casita 100 is my most favourite cage, because it's very comfortable for me and my rats.









This is Perchik. Maybe, this name is strange for you. ;D It means "small pepper". He's 1 years old.


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

Affectionate_Rat said:


> He's 3 years 8 month.


Oops, mistake) He's 2 (!) years and 8 month. Not 3)


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful, happy and healthy-looking boys, lovely to see them. Welcome to the forum, your English is very good.


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*PurpleGirl*, thanks! 

This is Phoenix. He's 6 months old. He is very shy. He likes to play with me, but he is afraid of loud sounds and new places for walks.





















This is Onyx. He's 6 months old too. He is a very sociable and playful rat! When other rats walk calm or sleep, he runs hither and thither. It seems he is here, there and everywhere! ;D





















Phoenix and Onyx are not brothers, but they were born with a difference of one day.


----------



## Desert Rat (Jun 24, 2013)

You take _excellent_ photos, Affectionate Rat -- every little whisker is so clear! All the boys are very handsome and look well-loved.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

They are all very handsome!! Mine love those plastic hanging pods you show Phoenix in!!

A forum like this is a great place to practice your English - which is already very good!!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I absolutely love your rats!! You seem like you take great care of them!!


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks! I love my little friends very much!  And I try to do for them all that I can and that they need.

I want to introduce my next rats. Both of them have strange names for you. 

This is Arbuzik. This name means "little watermelon".





















This is Goroshek. His name means "peas".





















Arbuzik and Goroshek are brothers. They're 4 months old. They're very young yet.  And they're shy and very affectionate.


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

This is Dolce.





















And this is Gabbana.





















They are brothers. But they live in another homemade cage and never meet with other rats, because they arrived to me when they were 1 year old already and I didn't decide to introduce them. Now they are 2 years old. Their previous owner named them like this. Dolce and Gabbana left their first home, because the kid of their previous owner has allergy to rats.

At last I introduced you all my rats.  Sometimes I will show you their new pictures and tell stories about them.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your rats are very handsome!! Your Marzipan looks just like my Petrie... So cute!!


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Snutting11509*, thanks! 

I'm reading this thread and I'm terrified. I have never seen such high price. In Belarus I can remove one tumor for $35. And visit to vet costs $8.5 in our best veterinary clinic. But we (belarusian owners of rats) have only one big problem. We have no good and experienced vets who know how to treat rodents. There are only 3 good vets for this in our country. They are not experts in exotic animals, but they have desire to learn treatment of our rodents. First of these vets is an excellent surgeon, but he can't treat other rats diseases. He can give advice only. Nothing more. Second of them has experience in rat operations, but she uses local anesthesia. I think, it's very cruel. And I don't trust her, because she almost killed my two rats, when she tried to treat them.Third vet can give advice about other rats diseases. All other vets don't even know what porphyrin is and what it means. So we need to know all about rat health and have enough important medicines at home.


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Snutting11509*, thanks! 

I'm reading this thread and I'm terrified. I have never seen such high price. In Belarus I can remove one tumor for $35. And visit to vet costs $8.5 in our best veterinary clinic. But we (belarusian owners of rats) have only one big problem. We have no good and experienced vets who know how to treat rodents.  There are only 3 good vets for this in our country. They are not experts in exotic animals, but they have desire to learn treatment of our rodents. First of these vets is an excellent surgeon, but he can't treat other rats diseases. He can give advice only. Nothing more. Second of them has experience in rat operations, but she uses local anesthesia. I think, it's very cruel. And I don't trust her, because she almost killed my two rats, when she tried to treat them.Third vet can give advice about other rats diseases. All other vets don't even know what porphyrin is and what it means. So we need to know all about rat health and have enough important medicines at home.


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

Video of my rat Onyx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C--lbXYKIb8&feature=youtu.be .


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

That video is too cute!


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*Limouri*, thanks! 

I want to introduce you another one rat. This is Flower Hippopotamus from Moscow breeder. He came to me by train today. He's 6 weeks old. Flower Hippopotamus is his name in the pedigree. Maybe I will call him "Hippopotamus" in Russian, but now I think about other name for him. Do you have some variants?





















Incidentally, Schneider, Marzipan, Phoenix and Onyx are from Minsk breeders.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh I loooove your ratties! And that video of Onyx was adorable. I'm sorry to hear about your vet situation over there  I hope they at least learn about porphyrin if they're agreeing to treat rats, and the local anesthetic sounds horrible. As for your new addition, he is gorgeous too. I'm very bad at naming though, and you'll probably want something as unique as your other names, haha. I think the best person for the job is you!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

I think, I'll call him Begemotik. It means "hippopotamus". 
I can't stop to admire him! He's so brave and sociable! My other rats are puzzled. Begemotik jumps on them without any fear and respect. ;D





















Begemotik is a distant relative of rat Slonik which I lost in december. Slonik liked food, was very adorable and thick and had a very charming face. He lived a very good life. When he died he was 2 years and 8 months old. It was awful to lose him and I searched little rats which were his distant relatives. I took Slonik from breeders, and some his brothers and sisters have kids. And I fount them! Begemotik is a great great grandson of Slonik sister. ;D

It's pictures of Slonik:


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Aww I'm so glad you found them! He was just as handsome as this little boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

These are new pictures of my rats. 



































































My rats have new hammocks. Usually I bought hammocks for them, but now I try to sew it yourself. Unfortunately, I have no a sewing machine so I sew hammocks very slow.

Yesterday Schneider was 2 years and 9 months. I think, it's a considerable age for rats. I'm glad that he lives so long.


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

Your rats are so gorgeous and adorable, you take such good photos! They look like they have so much character  
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

*kyzer*, thanks!


----------



## Affectionate_Rat (Jun 28, 2013)

I had bought a new cage for my rats. Imac Double 120. It's huge!!! My rats are very satisfied with their new home.  Now I have to clean the cage more often and spend more time for it, but it's a trifle. The main thing is that my rats are happy.


----------

